# Bushwood md, or Colonial bch, va



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

i have decided within the next 4 days to go fishin for croakers at Bwood or Col-bch. i have never fished at neither spots, so my ??? are what size piers do both have, do you have to pay to fish there, are ther any snagmonsters in that area like NB & solomons hav, can you fish at nite in these areas. i have already found out i dont need a Va license to fish in chesbay or its tribs since i hav a md bay license.

also do you have to pay for the toll going or comin from va on the 301-bridge??


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Since you are coming from VA you do not have to pay for the toll but coming back you will. Bushwood has som great croaker action when they are there but the pier is very tiny. There are some areas on the sides next to the boat ram that you can cast your rod though.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Foursteps24 said:


> Since you are coming from VA you do not have to pay for the toll but coming back you will. Bushwood has som great croaker action when they are there but the pier is very tiny. There are some areas on the sides next to the boat ram that you can cast your rod though.


4step24- im comin from md. so going to va i will have to pay a toll??


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

That is correct. i think the toll is $3. coming back you will not have to though. Usually late May or so in Bushwood you can rent small skiff boats for about 80 dollars that fits 4 people and you keep it all day out on the water and fill your coolers up with croaker, spot, and of course WP. i know the exact location to go because i have been a few times and i know were the edge of the oyster bar is. Maybe we can hook up down there sometime


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Havent seen any croakers yet at bushwood I was there Sat night and all I found were WP, but I normally do pretty good with the croakers at bushwood


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

hey foursteps Can i have the address to the boat rental place?

Thanks


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Quades Store & Boat Rentals
36786 Bushwood Wharf Road
Bushwood, Maryland 20618
(301) 769-3903

Its right across from the wharf


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

Thanks i also look around on the internet and found that a place around that area called Bunky's does anyone know which place would catch more fish? such as croakers, spot, and blues?


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have not heard of Bunky's but i know bushwood has been great ever since i have been going three years ago. the fish are always biting when i have rented a boat.


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Can you fish at Bushwood from shore or a pier or do you have to rent a boat?


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

they have a pier which is veeeeerrryyyy small. to be honest i dont even think its only about 12 feet. there is some shore to fish on also but when the fish are biting people will stack on each other which makes you want to leave.


----------



## Young Buck (Jul 26, 2001)

*Bunky's Boat Rental*

Bunky's is at Solomons, if in fact this is what you were referring to, off of Rt. 4. Good fish caught here when the tide comes in. Have not been there this year though.

Young Buck 
www.CantSitStillTravel.com


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah the bushwood pier is about 12 x 8, just enough for 6 ppl with 2 rods each to be comfy


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Young Buck said:


> Bunky's is at Solomons, if in fact this is what you were referring to, off of Rt. 4. Good fish caught here when the tide comes in. Have not been there this year though.
> 
> Young Buck
> www.CantSitStillTravel.com


I have used the rental boats at Bunky's and
you can clean up when the spot come in
thick. I am still pissed about a bad
experience that I had there a few years
ago though. I went down one year to 
go on their headboat and they did not 
sail due to lack of customers. Fine...so I
asked if there were any other headboats
in the area and the owner told me no.
I found out two weeks later that there
was another headboat buisness right 
around the corner and the owner of 
Bunky's would rather have me drive 2hrs
home then to let me know that fact.
I can understand competition but that
was straight up BS!


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I had a bad experience...*



Young Buck said:


> Bunky's is at Solomons, if in fact this is what you were referring to, off of Rt. 4. Good fish caught here when the tide comes in. Have not been there this year though.
> 
> Young Buck
> www.CantSitStillTravel.com


...with one of Bunky's rentals a few year's back.

We're running up toward the bridge when all of the sudden the brand new outboard started revving and the next thing you know it was off the boat heading backwards like a tailwalking porpoise. After being towed back in, *they gave me a hard time for not remembering where it went down.* They said that their crew were supposed to tell renters that "if the motor falls off, tie a PFD seat cushion to the anchor rope to mark the spot".  Needless to say, it was a real drag thinking I would have to pay for it - not to mention the lost fishing time.

I haven't been back since


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

Damm it seem like alot of bad comments about Bunky's. I plan to go there in a few week, any one know if we able to catch anything in Quades' store? i cant find any infomation on that place. They dont have a web site or anything.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Quades Store & Boat Rentals
36786 Bushwood Wharf Road
Bushwood, Maryland 20618
(301) 769-3903

this is the information for Quades and it is owned by some senior citizens but they are the nices people in the world. you just have to call and make reservations and they will give you an accurate fishing report


----------



## Brother_B (Jun 3, 2005)

*Quade's Store in Bushwood & Cobb's Island Marina*



FatCatfish said:


> Damm it seem like alot of bad comments about Bunky's. I plan to go there in a few week, any one know if we able to catch anything in Quades' store? i cant find any infomation on that place. They dont have a web site or anything.



Here's the address & phone number for Quade's. I fish there every year when the croaker come in and always get a workout and catch my limit. The croakers are huge!

You can also go to Cobb Island and fish the same waters (Wicomico and Potomac rivers). The boat rental price at Quade's is a little cheaper, but Cobb's has several rental places and more boats. You can make a reservation at Quades, but you will have to get to Cobb's early especially on weekends to get a boat when the croakers are in. The address and phone number for one of the stores at Cobb's is below too.

Address 
36786 Bushwood Wharf Rd 
Bushwood, MD 20618 
United States 

Contact Information Phone 301-769-3903 




Captain John's Crab House & Marina 
PO Box 288 
16215 Cobb Island Road 
Cobb Island, MD 20625 
[email protected] 
301-259-2315


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

i call bushwood & he said at this time he will not be renting any boats in the near future. he also said that the hardheads are indeed biting!!!


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

Thanks guy,

I plan to go this sunday, but then it seem to be raining. I might do it next sunday. You think next week is a good time? When is the best croaker season for those place?


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

bigpapamd1 said:


> i call bushwood & he said at this time he will not be renting any boats in the near future. he also said that the hardheads are indeed biting!!!



So you mean he right now he won't rent any boat?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

FatCatfish said:


> So you mean he right now he won't rent any boat?


he claim at this time he wont rent boats at all.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Stoped in today after work and no for the boat rental, looks like the boats are in need of some repair


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

is bushwood before or after the 301 bridge? never been there. I heard there's a good fishing spot right before the bridge??


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

i called Captain John's Crab House & Marina. They said its 110 for the whole day even though on the web site said 90. Anyone know if this would be a good time to fish at Captain john for croakers?


----------



## vbengr01 (Apr 2, 2005)

FatCatfish said:


> i called Captain John's Crab House & Marina. They said its 110 for the whole day even though on the web site said 90. Anyone know if this would be a good time to fish at Captain john for croakers?


I have not rented from Captain John's for a while, but the fee might include fishing license. As for the fishing, it's a hit or miss in April. Your odds are much higher in mid-May. I've been fishing the Wicomico for over 15 years, I've never done bad between May and June. 

vb


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

vb thanks for your advice. But if its not raining i might just go head and try it out on sunday. havn't pull any fish all winter long. Lol


----------

